# Hoof Trimming Clippers



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Greg L. gave me a good tip for hoof trimming. I had been struggling with my novice skills to get my 2 year old Ober's hoof flat. After obtaining good clippers, the Nanny Manicure book, a hoof rasp, and a milk stanchion, it was still a struggle. What I needed was a curved blade clipper. He suggested the Corona model AG4940. It allowed me to quickly get a good cut on the inside edge and eliminate the high area I had created. My small dominate right hand had made it hard for me to get some of the edges. These clippers really helped. I found them on line at Do It Center. Hope this might help others. Thanks Greg. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats a good tip. Just be careful with the longer bladed clippers. I watched a guy take a serious snip out of the side of his thumb while trimming feet because he didn't correctly calculate the reach on the longer clippers. I'm sure it hurt like the dickens even though he tried not to show it. He did take me up on my offer to finish trimming the goats feet though.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Thx Nancy & Rex.


----------

